# Gorilla glue



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

As anyone used gorilla glue as wood filler?


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

No sorry.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

??? You mean because it foams? Not a good idea. What are you trying to do?

If you thinned urethane glues (such as gorilla glue) with xylene it doesn't foam nearly as much and will dry to almost a plastic like solid but the work is not worth the result. Plenty of great filler products out there.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

firemedic said:


> ??? You mean because it foams? Not a good idea. What are you trying to do?
> 
> If you thinned urethane glues (such as gorilla glue) with xylene it doesn't foam nearly as much and will dry to almost a plastic like solid but the work is not worth the result. Plenty of great filler products out there.
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


I was just curious because it says on the label that is sandable and stainable


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's why they make wood filler. 
That's why they make wood glue.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Viorato831 said:


> I was just curious because it says on the label that is sandable and stainable


 It may be that but I've never really gotten a smooth surface out of it. Of course, I haven't tried very hard either. I have noticed I get a little different look on the areas that foamed out on me so I doubt it absorbs stain the same as wood does. As pointed out, there are plenty of wood fillers areound, most cheaper than PU adhesives so I haven't seen much point in fooling with it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait a sec... What gorilla glue is it? There are several these days.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That's why they make wood filler.
> That's why they make wood glue.


Wood glue is great for when yor are glueing wood. I have used gorilla glue to connect plastic to wood. when the gorilla glue dries, I chisel the excess off, and have sanded and painted that joint with great success. The gap is very small, but works well when you paint over it. You could use epoxy to make this connection, but the epoxy is almost impossible to sand after it hardens.

As a wood filler, I would not use gorilla glue, but in the scenario I stated above, it worked great.

Fabian


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just like Firemedic said there's a couple different types of gorilla glue. 
There's gorilla wood glue, gorilla glue that expands, & gorilla super glue, which I like to use.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Best advice I can offer is don't use your fingers to spread it and if you do,don't scratch your nose.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

The yellow (water soluble) Gorilla glue works very good for a wood flour mix filler. I'm pretty sure it's the same formula as Elmer's and Tightbond II wood glue. But I wouldn't even try to use the foaming urethane Gorilla glue for that purpose.


----------

